# ISPConfig 3.0.2.1 released



## Till (22. März 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.2.1 is available for download. This release fixes some bugs that were found in ISPConfig 3.0.2. For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.2.1.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=43&status[]=


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.4
- Fedora 9 - 12


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.



Manual update instructions
--------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Falcon37 (22. März 2010)

Danke! Das ging schnell 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Update ging auf allen Servern problemlos...


----------



## pee (23. März 2010)

Das Update ging von ISPC 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2.1 an sich problemlos. Nur habe ich gemerkt, dass das Theme verändert wurde, da ich davor beim Button für den Squirrelmail-Login einen Link auf die Squirrelmail-Installation in meinem ISPC-Ordner hatte. Jetzt wird eine "Seite nicht gefunden Meldung" angezeigt, obwohl sich im /var/www Ordner ein Symlink auf Squirrelmail befindet. Anschließend habe ich ich den webmail-Ordner umbenannt und Squirrelmail dort reinkopiert. Trotzdem erhalte ich eine "Seiten nicht gefunden"-Meldung. Einerseits erfreulich, dass nun der /var/www/-Ordner aufrufbar ist, andererseits sorgt dies wieder für Rückfragen. 

Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank für die Arbeit an ISPC! ;-)

Nachtrag:
http://Server-Adresse/webalizer gibt ebenso eine "Seite nicht gefunden"-Meldung. Wenn ich nur http://Server-Adresse/ eingebe, so komme ich auf die Startseite des alphabetisch höchsten Vhosts - obwohl in /var/www/ eine index.html Datei mit der Apache "it works!"-Meldung steckt. Wieso funktioniert nur der Aufruf von phpMyAdmin?


----------



## Till (23. März 2010)

@pee: Natürlich wird das Theme verändert, es handelt sich dabei ja um Dateien von ISPConfig, die bei einem Update aktualisiert werden. Wenn Du ein eigenes Theme erstellen möchtest, dann musst Du es umbenennen und nicht das default theme ändern.


----------



## pee (23. März 2010)

Werde in Zukunft wegen dem Theme daran denken.

Hast du noch eine Idee wie ich das mit der Erreichbarkeit von Squirrelmail und der index.html in /var/www/ handeln kann?


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. März 2010)

Update überall 1a. Danke


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2010)

> Hast du noch eine Idee wie ich das mit der Erreichbarkeit von  Squirrelmail und der index.html in /var/www/ handeln kann?


Warum machst du kein eigenes Web für quirrelmail


----------

